# curb for a monolithic slab



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

It can be formed and the forms removed at he correct time to allow the curb to be finished. The concrete has to be set just right so it is stiff enough to hold shape and soft enough to finish.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

We typically set & pour the curbs at the same time. We use long steel stakes to control the height and 1x2's as spreaders to control the width. We pull the spreaders first, so that we can do a good job of leveling the top of the curb & so we can edge it. We wait a little longer to pull the stakes, and then fill them with a little concrete each. An inside radius/curb tool will make the finish job a little easier, but to be honest, this can be a fairly complex & laborious job for most DIYer's to attempt, especially if the concrete's setting relatively fast.

On large slabs where the slab itself is level, we've laid solid 4" or 6" half course block in the past as well. You need to install longer anchor bolts in the slab though, and a little lay-out to keep them near the ends of the block is ideal. You'll want to check how much bolt embedment you're required to have by code (here it's 7" minimum) and add in for the height of block (4" in what I referred to) and also enough for the sill plate (typically 2-2.5" here, for a total of at least 14" bolts)............


----------



## john_bry (Sep 17, 2012)

These steel stakes are in the ground on the outside of the wooden form? (not inside the curb width but the other side). How did you tie the steel stake to the wooden form? can these steel stakes be rebar?

the 1 by 2's are just in there as spacers between the inner form and outerform and not nailed down so you can easilly remove them without messing things up?

the top of the curb is level to earth?

oh my mickymouse.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

john_bry said:


> These steel stakes are in the ground on the outside of the wooden form? (not inside the curb width but the other side). How did you tie the steel stake to the wooden form? can these steel stakes be rebar?
> 
> We only steel pins/stakes that are intended for forming, so they have nail holes in them.
> 
> ...


The top of the curb is level after it's poured, the outer (main) form is level, but we run our curb form on an angle towards the front (OH door side) to establish the pitch of the slab. It's probably hard to envision, but the top of the 2x4 curb form is 3.5" above the outside form at the back of the garage, and flush a the front, giving the slab 3.5" of pitch. We use the bottom of the 2x4 for our slab height and the top of the outer form for our level curb height.....


----------

